# Panama City Fishing



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello All!!!
I am planning to be in the Panama City area next week (July 20ish-24) and just wanted to know if the fishing was o.k. after dennis came through. Is Dan Russell producing any fish right now? It has been a couple of years since I have fished on the pier/in the surf much in PCB(four to be exact -- just graduated from college) and was wondering if things were still the same--Gotchas and plastics? I am also thinking that I might bring a couple of rods to leave out with live bait (can you cast net from the pier there?). In truth, I dont really have all that firm of a recollection of what worked well there--I am thinking the different places are mingling in my head. Any help you guys could give would be greatly appreciated. I guess my basic question is this...should I pack my surf/pier fishing stuff or go out on a party boat or both  


Thanks,
Berryc516


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi Berry,
Sorry I can't help you with any tips but maybe I'll see ya on the pier, we are going to be there all next week as well (Mon-Fri). I'm sure something will be biting! Good Luck!


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan Russell Pier is closed. Ivan got the T last fall and now 150' more lost to Dennis. Too bad because the kings were piled in there the last few weeks, after a very slow spring. There were a few days with 50+ kings caught. Now theres no telling when we'll have the pier repaired or reopened. Okaloosa Pier was supposed to open this morning, but all other piers in the panhandle are either damaged or destroyed.


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

*Mexico Beach*

Mex Beach pier is open.


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

I guess fishing from dan russell is out so I will probably try to go out on a boat. Is the surf fishing in panama city even worth thinking about or would that be a waste? Is there anything you can catch at night other than sharks? Has anyone fished the jetties in the area?

Thanks again for the info,
berryc516


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

I was just down there for a few weeks. The fishing was not as good as usual due to the beach renourishment, which i would suspect is no longer going on due 2 dennis. In the surf i was catching ladyfish, bluefish, whiting, sharks, and a couple rays. Caught the blues and ladies early in the morning on silver and gold spoons. Caught the whiting on shrimp, and the rest on cutbait. I went down to dan russel, but only caught a couple catfish  . I tried the jetties but got skunked. I did see some guys catching some flounder there on live bull minnows though. If you need to know anything else just go to Half Hitch Tackle on Thomas Drive and they will hook you up.

Good Luck!


----------



## slxray (Jul 28, 2005)

Just a note to let all know the Dan Russel Pier is open.


----------

